# Mara PL62 Deluxe Upgrade



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

Took the plunge and upgraded to the wood kit

Looks and feels better.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Looks nice


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

Looks lovely, I'd love to do this at some point!


----------



## Kensf2 (May 18, 2020)

Looks great with that finish. How long have you had the Mara for? I'm looking to maybe get one but I'd like to hear your thoughts on it.


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@hubcap - I did the same for mine. You know you really want to get the Bianca paddle kit as well! 😉

Much prefer the wooden touch points.


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

Kensf2 said:


> How long have you had the Mara for? I'm looking to maybe get one but I'd like to hear your thoughts on it.


 I bought it last summer from BB paired it with the Specialita and have not looked back since.

I started with bottled water but got caught up in the Osmio feeding frenzy.

All in all I am very happy with all of my bits of kit, the wood just finishes it off.

I would obviously like the Mara X but it's the same with most things, once you buy something it's updated within days (are you listening Samsung).


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

Northern_Monkey said:


> You know you really want to get the Bianca paddle kit as well! 😉


 Maybe something for the future but at the moment i'm happy (except you have now planted the seed  )


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

hubcap said:


> I would obviously like the Mara X but it's the same with most things, once you buy something it's updated within days (are you listening Samsung).


 The Mara is still an excellent piece of kit, there is always the risk of updates. I guess that's one strength of the Lelit kit with the LCC on it.

I suspect the MaraX is as far as they will take the HX technology in a very competitive package. Hard to see where else it could go and I suspect sales will be very strong.


----------



## DDoe (May 25, 2019)

Good to hear you like your upgrade.

 I bought the mid-range Mara a year ago, the one with the handles that look like bakelite, and I much prefer the look. To me they make the machine look more retro. The wood does make it look a bit up market, but I still prefer retro every time.


----------



## Kensf2 (May 18, 2020)

hubcap said:


> I bought it last summer from BB paired it with the Specialita and have not looked back since.
> 
> I started with bottled water but got caught up in the Osmio feeding frenzy.
> 
> ...


 That's great. I'm currently using a crappy Dedica and want to jump up into the world of HX. The Mara looks great. I thought about the Oscar II but I don't think I can't stomach it's looks. The BZ10 is also a close contender.


----------



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

Did you have to buy a new portafilter or did the old hand screw off?


----------



## 17845 (Jan 10, 2018)

Gavin said:


> Did you have to buy a new portafilter or did the old hand screw off?


 I bought a new Lelit version.


----------

